# A month from today - 5:30 A.M.!!



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I met my surgeon today and feel 100% impressed with him and his entire staff. Nobody could have been friendlier, more approachable, more understanding and more supportive. I even met a man my age from Texas who has the same symptoms I have and sees my endocrinologist's partner who is also scheduling surgery. We not only have the same symptoms, we've been pretty much down the exact same road trying to find answers.

The surgeon seems to be a really genuine person. When I, almost in tears, told him I don't understand my diagnosis, I don't understand my symptoms, I think I'm having problems with my medications, I've been told so many different things by different doctors that I don't know what's true and what isn't, etc., to the point that I'm not even sure whether I'm dealing with a thyroid problem _or just absolutely losing my mind_, he said when one lives with and tries to manage the level of fatigue that comes with thyroid disease for any length of time, it will most definitely wear them down mentally and emotionally.

Later, while registering for surgery, I had a chance to talk to the man I'd met and he feels every bit as anxious, irritable, depressed, etc., as I do.

I also called an internist here who I've been hearing wonderful things about for an appointment, knowing I'd be told he wasn't taking any new patients...but, to my utter amazement, I got an appointment the end of October. I have a friend who waited 7 months for her first appointment.

I don't see late October as a problem whatsoever - I'll be seeing the surgeon every 2 weeks for a month or so following surgery and then I'll see my endocrinologist so I think everything will be fine. I'm beside myself with thankfulness that the surgeon made such a great impression on me AND I can bid my old internist adios and never have to see her again. The new internist is also reputed to be a good thyroid doctor so, all in all, I've had a spectacular day!! arty0006:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I met my surgeon today and feel 100% impressed with him and his entire staff. Nobody could have been friendlier, more approachable, more understanding and more supportive. I even met a man my age from Texas who has the same symptoms I have and sees my endocrinologist's partner who is also scheduling surgery. We not only have the same symptoms, we've been pretty much down the exact same road trying to find answers.
> 
> The surgeon seems to be a really genuine person. When I, almost in tears, told him I don't understand my diagnosis, I don't understand my symptoms, I think I'm having problems with my medications, I've been told so many different things by different doctors that I don't know what's true and what isn't, etc., to the point that I'm not even sure whether I'm dealing with a thyroid problem _or just absolutely losing my mind_, he said when one lives with and tries to manage the level of fatigue that comes with thyroid disease for any length of time, it will most definitely wear them down mentally and emotionally.
> 
> ...


What great news! I am so glad you got the early morning appointment too. It is very good to feel comfortable with your surgeon. What a huge stroke of luck to get an appointment with the internist too! Wow, a good thyroid doctor too, you hit the jackpot! hugs4hugs4


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great news all around!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel like I won the lottery!  You wouldn't think someone would get so excited over having surgery scheduled and finding two good doctors but I'm still on Cloud 9 tonight.

I hope maybe today has been a good omen - a sign of good things to come.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

That's wonderful. It means so much to have someone finally understand rather than fobbing you off. Hopefully now you've got a good chance of getting this thing under control and sorted out. Wow, surgeons sure like to wake up early, don't they? How far do you live from the hospital? I'd almost consider spending the night in a hotel near the hospital so I wouldn't have to wake up at 2 am. But, then that would disrupt life even more than it already will to be in a hotel for a night. Just thinking aloud here. (I also always look for excuses to splurge on a hotel LOL)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I met my surgeon today and feel 100% impressed with him and his entire staff. Nobody could have been friendlier, more approachable, more understanding and more supportive. I even met a man my age from Texas who has the same symptoms I have and sees my endocrinologist's partner who is also scheduling surgery. We not only have the same symptoms, we've been pretty much down the exact same road trying to find answers.
> 
> The surgeon seems to be a really genuine person. When I, almost in tears, told him I don't understand my diagnosis, I don't understand my symptoms, I think I'm having problems with my medications, I've been told so many different things by different doctors that I don't know what's true and what isn't, etc., to the point that I'm not even sure whether I'm dealing with a thyroid problem _or just absolutely losing my mind_, he said when one lives with and tries to manage the level of fatigue that comes with thyroid disease for any length of time, it will most definitely wear them down mentally and emotionally.
> 
> ...


This is just a God send!! I am so happy I am doing the Snoopy Dance!

http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I feel like I won the lottery!  You wouldn't think someone would get so excited over having surgery scheduled and finding two good doctors but I'm still on Cloud 9 tonight.
> 
> I hope maybe today has been a good omen - a sign of good things to come.


You did win the lottery!! Soon you will have your life back!

What is the "exact" date of surgery?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> That's wonderful. It means so much to have someone finally understand rather than fobbing you off. Hopefully now you've got a good chance of getting this thing under control and sorted out. Wow, surgeons sure like to wake up early, don't they? How far do you live from the hospital? I'd almost consider spending the night in a hotel near the hospital so I wouldn't have to wake up at 2 am. But, then that would disrupt life even more than it already will to be in a hotel for a night. Just thinking aloud here. (I also always look for excuses to splurge on a hotel LOL)


I live 2 miles from one of the premier medical centers in my city - my surgery will be at a hospital literally all the way across town from my home...but...we got there yesterday in 15 minutes using I-49 instead of city streets. At 5:30 A.M., there won't be any traffic.

The odds of me sleeping the night before are probably slim to none. I think I'll be snoozing most of the day of surgery though. :indifferent0023:

The surgeon and his staff all seemed to agree that the 5:30 appointment was the best - it'll mean I have the first surgery, I believe around 7:00-7:30 A.M. The doctor said he usually does 5-6 thyroid surgeries each time he does thyroid surgeries and I could choose another time if I wanted to but we can do the 5:30 A.M. one. I'd rather get it over with than be sitting around all morning waiting my turn.

Andros, the date is Friday, September 23. Paul will get home on the 18th or 19th to nurse me back to health! He owes me bigtime - after two open heart surgeries!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I live 2 miles from one of the premier medical centers in my city - my surgery will be at a hospital literally all the way across town from my home...but...we got there yesterday in 15 minutes using I-49 instead of city streets. At 5:30 A.M., there won't be any traffic.
> 
> The odds of me sleeping the night before are probably slim to none. I think I'll be snoozing most of the day of surgery though. :indifferent0023:
> 
> ...


We need to party down!arty0045:arty0045:arty0045:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I overdid it yesterday! I ended-up not being able to sleep last night then felt like a zombie all day today.

At one point I was half-asleep in a recliner when our doorbell rang. We had severe weather here today with 50-60 MPH wind and rain and there on my doorstep was a young black guy holding a soaking, sopping wet dog. At first I thought he was asking me if I knew the dog and I didn't think I recognized it - then I realized it was a friend's blond Cairn Terrier that had somehow gotten out during the storm.

The young man, God bless him, was in the neighborhood with a mowing crew and had chased the terrified dog in the rain to keep it from getting out in heavy traffic. He then called the phone number on her tags and the owner (a school teacher in class) told him to bring the dog to me. :ashamed0003:

So...in addition to feeling totally exhausted, I had a wet dog playing chase through our house with my dog for 30 minutes until the exasperated owner could come get it.

I'm really pooped today! I was on a natural high all day yesterday - I guess I'm getting too old to get that excited about anything...or maybe, now that I think about it, the freak weather we had today effected my body. It's been bone dry here for weeks on end and threatening to do something like this since yesterday.


----------

